# Opinions on this pic of Marilyn Monroe?



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 5, 2007)

ok i took a photo of Marilyn Monroe waxwork in Madame Tussauds, and i decided to have a go at using photoshop, i usually use Paint Shop PRO
Any tips on how to make it better is welcome.

So far i made it brighter, made her dress a darker red, put makeup on her eyes, airbrushed the skin to lose the waxwork looks







Original:


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Holy smokes...you made her look 10x better!  She's glowing in your picture and looks all sweaty and haggerd in the other one lol.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 5, 2007)

you did great.. in your pic she looks more real


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 5, 2007)

It looks good!

Some constructive criticism 

I would have gone a little Less withe the blur feature


----------



## amoona (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the softness of the picture but the glow surrounding her makes it look a bit odd. idk what it's call, or if thats just a result of softening the picture. other then that i love it, especially the way the red is more vibrant.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 6, 2007)

Heres How I did it. You wanna smooth Out the face, but you Don't want to take away from important facial features.(like that mole on her face) when you use the smudge or blur tool, Be careful to stay away from the edges, blurring clothes,jewelry, or edges of the face will make it look too fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also fixed her boobie.. there was something weird going on there at the end.. it looked like a large nipple poking thru .. haha.


----------



## redambition (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_... there was something weird going on there at the end.. it looked like a large nipple poking thru .. haha. _

 
but pointy boobies were iiiiin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like the pics...

Chic, great effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the glow around her looks a bit weird and you have lost some detail (as the previous post has pointed out) but you are so on your way to photochopping! I really like the eye make up you added... it doesn't look like it was photoshopped in at all.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 6, 2007)

thank you ladies for your critiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this way i can learn how to do photoshop


----------



## aeni (Jan 6, 2007)

By smoothing out her skin she looks just like a Barbie.  Maybe the wax would have looked less dark if the photos was taken under better lighting conditions.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 6, 2007)

this is another pic i took of Marilyn at an another angle, (not photoshopped)

*Clickable thumbnail*


----------



## aeni (Jan 7, 2007)

OOO! That looks good! They did a good job on creating her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Danke!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 7, 2007)

I love the wax museums! haha


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 7, 2007)

me too! Jack Sparrow aka Johnny Depp's in NYC Madame Tussauds (one i went to)


----------



## emmy (Jan 7, 2007)

I would watch some of the airbrushing over some things like the necklace.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

I really love what you did to her hair... its so bright and beautiful


----------

